# Should I do anything for his one floppy ear?



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

My Alpine buckling born last night has one very floppy ear! It's no better today. Is it possible to splint it or something? He a big beauty otherwise!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have BoSe then give him a little. If not and he is doing ok and acting normal then I wouldn't worry about it and it will pop up on its own.

Sometimes a floppy ear can be a sign of selenium deficiency


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, wow...I didn't know that. He seems fine and strong (and I don't have BoSe, (but I guess I should!).


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a pic of my girl at birth. Her ear started standing on it's own very quickly. Could be it was squished in the womb.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

OMGosh that picture is the CUTEST pic ever!!!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pic and letting me know that! She is adorable!


----------



## mjhetz (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a goat with one floppy ear, she is a little over a year old. Her twins ears are fine, but her doelings ears are both floppy<G>

Mary Jane


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I wondered if your new little guy's ear is standing yet??


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it. Last year we had a kid born with 2 floppy ears and they straightened up within a week. Here are some pics:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Goodness, he is adorable!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry, Saanens N Alpines.... we didn't mean to steal your thread..... Just wanted to stress that others have had the same problem. And most of the time it clears up all by itself. How's your little guy doing??


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Tori what a beautiful baby!! 

Agreed...don't worry. let it grow and see what happens. I've seen kids with floppy, squished and even like "airplane" style ears that eventually even out.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh my....I don't care about thread stealing..lol! I love seeing the pics and hearing other's experiences. That's what it's all about! Tori, I love the markings on that little baby 

My guy's ear looks like it's starting to perk up some. I'll let you know!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha ha. Thanks guys. It was a bummer he was a buck  You will have to post pictures of your little boy when his ear comes up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a little nigi doeling born a little more than 5 weeks ago and her ear was so droopy she looked like a puppy, now she has those perfect little upright nigi ears and full of Sass! I'd say it was likely how he was squished while in mom, give him a few days it should straighten on its own.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm bummed my colorful one is a buck, too!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

It always works that way too! I don't know why. I don't get it. I don't like it. But it always happens.... :hair: :GAAH:  :tears:


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

This is an old post, but I searched 'floppy ear' and found it! And it has likely helped me. I had a baby born a couple days ago and his ear is still floppy sloppy! And I'm going to tease a bit here...I'm going to post a picture tomorrow. How about that? He is so cute. A yellow baby. ADGA Nigerian dwarf. Picture tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ears are funny things. My mum's kids this year were alpine x saanen and pure alpine, they all came out with sticking up ears, but within 24 hrs had turned into floppy ears, well now at about a week old they are upright again. Thank goodness because I was starting to get worried that the alpine buck I bought her was a dud!


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

His ear straightened up by this morning anyway, but as promised here is his picture.


----------

